# No sound for my Dell Dimension



## greyroundstone (Mar 18, 2007)

I lost my sound awhile back. I am using Windows XP with Harman Kardon Speakers. I can get a faint sound by plugging in some earphones into the earphone jack in my speakers. I don't get any sound when plugging it into the earphone jack on my CD-Rom, nor from the speakers themselves.

I have updated all of my drivers. Everything is turned on and plugged in. 

 

Thank you


----------



## mshabsovich (Jun 8, 2005)

did you check the system volume? go to control panel and then to sounds and audio devices. increase the device volume as necessary. if that still does not work go to advanced within that window and make sure that nothing is muted.


----------



## greyroundstone (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, As I said everything is plugged in and turned on. In the computer on the computer and outside of the computer. Nothing muted.


----------



## oxowrvmdmt (Mar 25, 2007)

Did you re-install your sound card's drivers?


----------



## greyroundstone (Mar 18, 2007)

I replaced the plug on my speakers and I had sound for a while. 

Now it is a buzzing sound which I can't control the volume.


----------

